
Perlisisms - "Epigrams in Programming" by Alan J. Perlis - adgasf
http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/perlis-alan/quotes.html
======
drallison
Another collection of wisdom and mixed metaphors attributed in part to Dave
Farber and collected by Ralph Griswold:
[https://www2.cs.arizona.edu/icon/oddsends/farber.htm](https://www2.cs.arizona.edu/icon/oddsends/farber.htm)

